# It's almost that time:



## gmc2003 (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 24, 2020)

Good ones Chris!


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 24, 2020)

LMAO Chris! Thanks, hoping you and yours have a Safe and Happy Holiday.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 24, 2020)

Good ones Chris, Merry Christmas! RAY


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 24, 2020)

Those are all great. Merry Christmas !


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 24, 2020)

Love the dog one.
Gary


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 24, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 25, 2020)

Good stuff!...JJ


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 25, 2020)




----------

